# Military And Definitely A Diver



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Back from service at last, a quick intro to the IWC Ocean Bund.










In the early 1980s, IWC produced the Porsche designed Ocean 2000 watch and got a contract with the West German military, the Bundeswehr, to make a variation of that civilian watch for their Navy.

This is one of the models resulting from that contract - a Porsche styled titanium diving watch, model 3529, which was introduced in 1984 - this particular one is from 1996 and houses an IWC caliber 375.21 (based on the ETA 2892).

The watch for the Bundeswehr was very similar to the civilian, the main changes being a black bezel, an orange minute hand, a flat sapphire crystal, and a nylon strap, although a titanium bracelet was sold separately to the German Navy.

Interestingly, the Bundeswehr's specifications required the watch be tested for water resistance to only 300 meters, compared to the 2000 meters of the civilian Ocean 2000 (the clue is in the name). I suspect the Bundâ€™s flat crystal reduced its water resistance compared to the domed one of the Ocean 2000, but I have no doubt that the Bund can cope with considerably more than 300 meters. Iâ€™m not sure how thick the flat crystal is â€" the domed ones are 3mm.

Other general specs: 42mm wide, 10mm high, 43 grams (I assume either just the head or on the nylon strap).

I have the titanium bracelet for the watch but I find the nylon/Velcro strap much more comfortable, and infinitely adjustable.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very interesting...

Thanks for posting


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Ooohhhh! That is superb. :wub:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

cool....like that


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bob now you know how much I liked the first one, but this really isn't helping 

BTW I can see why you let the first one go, this really is a lovely piece


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

wow 

(lost for words)

:notworthy:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Thought you might be interested in a few more pictures:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive lusted after these for ages... Superb watches. Colin has one and I hope to drool on it when he is here in September...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Sorry mate, the 3529 and 3314 are in the safe deposit box and won't be making the voyage DU 

This one looke very clean after its service. Any estimate on the PR on this one? One thing I've noticed on mine is that the PR isn't quite one would expect. Which is fine really, as it just means I have to wear it more often! 

The Ocean Bunds are among the most comfortable watches I've ever worn. I love the push/turn/locking bezel and the bracelet is very comfortable. The Ti construction makes the watch light enough to be barely noticeable on the wrist, which is a nice alternative to some of my heavier divers.

I'd offer a _caveat emptor_: latterly, Ocean Bunds with bogus NSNs have been appearing on the market. Since the hands and dials seem to be available, the conversion is relatively simple (with some black paint for the bezel). If considering a purchase of one of these rather dear pieces, consult the various web sites, get detailed photos and talk to an owner or three. An eval by IWC with accompanying papers is not unreasonable in this price range. I'll add the usual "buy the seller" too!


----------



## rcspeedmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

Cracking watch that - and the strap is brilliant too.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I had the quartz version of this watch in my hand last night... I tried to buy it off the owner's wife later in the evening when she was saying he had too many watches and she didnt much care for the IWC... haha... even she realised it was worth more than 50bucks tho... damn


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

JonW said:


> ... even she realised it was worth more than 50bucks tho... damn



















Good try though. :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Nalu said:


> This one looke very clean after its service. Any estimate on the PR on this one? One thing I've noticed on mine is that the PR isn't quite one would expect. Which is fine really, as it just means I have to wear it more often!
> 
> I'd offer a _caveat emptor_: latterly, Ocean Bunds with bogus NSNs have been appearing on the market. Since the hands and dials seem to be available, the conversion is relatively simple (with some black paint for the bezel). If considering a purchase of one of these rather dear pieces, consult the various web sites, get detailed photos and talk to an owner or three. An eval by IWC with accompanying papers is not unreasonable in this price range. I'll add the usual "buy the seller" too!


I second what Colin says about checking these out before buying, but be aware that there are 'experts' out there who claim to know it all, but actually just know a lot (and no, I'm not having a pop at Colin :no: ) - only IWC can provide complete reassurance as to the authenticity of these watches.

The PR (just worked out it is short for power reserve :stupid on mine is at least 48 hours so no worries there!


----------

